
Show HN: WhenEpisode.com (Simple weekend project) - vojant
http://whenepisode.com/
======
Timothee
Pretty cool. I like the thinly-veiled SEO work in the "See also" section.
Smart :)

On a show's page, I'm confused by the "Featured series" button that leads to
the homepage as seen here: <http://whenepisode.com/coming/t/breaking+bad>
Since it's a button I thought it would add the show to the featured shows (for
my session), but it's just a link.

That's actually a "problem" I've been having with series I watch on Hulu,
which made me check my queue every now and then just to see that, no, there
wasn't a new episode of The Office this week…

My way to solve problems is mostly through Chrome extensions these days, so,
here is the shameless plug for the extension I built:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/qulu-–-your-
hulu-q...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/qulu-–-your-hulu-
queue/iggfkakbafpkgjaocfjaoehcclhcjckb) A badge shows you when you have new
shows to watch from your Chrome toolbar.

~~~
avilay
I installed your chrome qulu plugin...nice work! It partially solves the
problem I describe on the main thread. However, the badge showed me _all_ the
episodes in my queue, even the ones that I had already watched. Also, I have
started using the "favorites" section instead of the queues interface in Hulu.
It would be great if the plugin could tell me new episodes of my favorite
shows..

~~~
Timothee
_the badge showed me all the episodes in my queue, even the ones that I had
already watched._

It will actually show the new ones as "+4" for example until you click it,
then it shows the total number of shows in your queue. However, _Hulu_ should
automatically be removing the shows you've watched, not sure why it doesn't.

I'll have to look at the favorites section… I'm not really sure how it works
actually. It seems that new episodes added to your favorites will be added to
your queue by default, no? Maybe it's not by default and just the way I have
mine set up. I could look into it, but at first sight, it seems that it would
be a fairly significant change, since I would need to track down the existing
episodes for each favorite show and then periodically check again on each show
page. Whereas I only check on the queue page for now.

------
madsushi
I like it. It's more series-focused than other sites I've seen, which is
easier than flipping through months trying to find when Breaking Bad starts
again. (<http://pogdesign.co.uk/cat/>)

~~~
dave1010uk
The pogdesign TV calendar is amazing. It does have a next airing page, which
you can filter if you sign up. It also lets you specify your time zone, which
is very useful for me (in the UK).

------
seiji
Pretty cool. A mix of <http://tvcountdown.com> and <http://eztv.it/countdown/>

------
nwienert
Instantly bookmarked. Useful, simple, and no nagging sign up or share buttons
plastered everywhere.

What are your plans going forward?

~~~
vojant
Not much, simple FB fan page and auto posting reminds about new episodes.

~~~
janerik
Please consider an API. Having this data in an easily parseable format like
JSON would be awesome.

~~~
notatoad
TheTVDB.com has an API for this:
[http://www.thetvdb.com/wiki/index.php/API:GetEpisodeByAirDat...](http://www.thetvdb.com/wiki/index.php/API:GetEpisodeByAirDate)

------
Fuzzwah
A few more requests:

<http://epguides.com/Suits/> <http://epguides.com/1600Penn/>
<http://epguides.com/30Rock/> <http://epguides.com/Copper/>
<http://epguides.com/HellonWheels/> <http://epguides.com/Hunted/>
<http://epguides.com/PeepShow/> <http://epguides.com/Survivor/>
<http://epguides.com/Newsroom_2012/>

Pretty please :)

------
JshWright
Where's the GitHub repo so I can submit pull requests for shows I care about?

<http://epguides.com/Castle/> <http://epguides.com/CovertAffairs/>
<http://epguides.com/WhiteCollar/> <http://epguides.com/ModernFamily/>
<http://epguides.com/Middle/>

~~~
vojant
Added!

~~~
TallboyOne
If youre adding tons of shows add search too. Can't go wrong with
elasticsearch :)

------
KMBredt
A categorization in "running", "on hiatus" (e.g.: Community) or "finished"
(e.g.: House) would be nice.

Also: a calendar and feature to semi-personalize it, by simply using cookies
to store series "to watch". Merge both for a semi-personalized calendar.

Speaking of "Episodes", this series is missing ;-)

------
janerik
Wow, great. Searched for a site like this a while now, but never found one
with such a simple interface. I would like to have an API though, to integrate
it into my current episode-reporting-bot :)

------
citricsquid
US only? :( A service like this that existed for all online services (country
independent) and TV channels (eg: Netflix UK, Netflix US, iTunes, HBO...)
would be awesome.

~~~
notatoad
This is a basic feature of all the private TV trackers i've been on. I've yet
to see a good one that's publicly available and not associated with some
piracy site.

~~~
glomph
They all use <http://thetvdb.com/> iirc.

------
avilay
Pretty cool for TV watching! In my case, I do most of my TV watching online -
Netflix, Hulu, YouTube, etc. And when I sit down to watch something I spend
90% of my time searching for a show and obviously end up not watching anything
:-P Anybody else has the same "problem"? Anybody know of a product that keeps
an eye on my different sources and tells me when something new or interesting
(for me) pops up?

------
saumilj
FYI, "sezon" (sic) is written as "season." Cool project!

~~~
vojant
Thanks!

~~~
IbJacked
Also, when listing episodes, the date "unknow" should be "unknown".

Nice site, I really like the clean design. I'll be using this in conjunction
with TV Calendar (<http://www.pogdesign.co.uk/cat/>).

------
moystard
Android users, if you are looking for a great way to track your show, you
should try out SeriesGuide Show Manager, excellent app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.battlelanc...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.battlelancer.seriesguide&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5iYXR0bGVsYW5jZXIuc2VyaWVzZ3VpZGUiXQ.).

------
alexandern
Really good job on this. One feature that you might want to think about is
adding support for timezones. I live in Europe so I have to re-calculate all
times in my head. It would be nice to have an option to set a specific
timezone.

~~~
vojant
Good idea, I will add It soon.

------
cpayne
Dude, you should put an about page. Link to who you are, why you did this, how
do I find you? (Twitter, FB etc. This is a really good piece for your
portfolio.

Good developers (who have ideas & are proactive) are always in high demand!

------
wubbfindel
Really nice! Maybe I'm missing it, but a series filter would be great on the
home page. I'd like to type the name of the program I'm interested in and just
hit enter. Gonna bookmark this either way and see how it develops.

------
suhastech
Awesome.

Give me an email notification option for when they'll be aired and this will
be perfect.

~~~
cpayne
Yes, +1 for some type of notification. When shows are added (Nurse Jackie?) or
when a new date is added

------
johns
Is it automated?

~~~
vojant
Yes

~~~
johns
Would be interesting to hear more about how you built it.

~~~
vojant
twitter bootstrap + simple scripts in PHP. I've created small custom cms to
add new series. I get episodes and air dates from epguides.com. Hosting: Cheap
linode instance.

------
axk
Looks great! A web feed (and/or email notifications) of selected shows would
be helpful.

By the way, a similar service for album releases: <https://muspy.com/>

------
nchuhoai
I have been using <http://episodecalendar.com/> for this, to manage my shows
and where im at. Does anyone have similar picks?

~~~
eknkc
I've been using episodecalendar too, great service.

~~~
ars
<http://myepisodes.com/>

Keeps track of which shows you've watched, which you need to record, and which
you have but haven't watched yet.

------
mikerice
Nice work, very impressive for a weekend project! Did something similar a
couple years ago called <http://remembertowatch.com>.

------
holgersindbaek
This is great. If you could then link each episode to a torrent on the pirate
bay and notify me each time a new episode is released, you would be my hero.

------
sniuff
Can someone explain what is the difference between this and existing ones
like: <http://onmytv.info/>

~~~
mbpp
Simplicity.

------
vimy
I use <http://followmy.tv>.

Screenshot: <http://imgur.com/nJmvx>

------
angryasian
for me theres too many missing shows for this to be useful. Just because I'm
american I dislike the date formatting. The list by seasons should be in
reverse order from the latest, because really isn't that what matters. Theres
a lot of other resources for this, but I'd like to see it in a weekly type
view, but again theres too many missing shows.

------
lukeholder
my fav website like this has been <http://www.pogdesign.co.uk/cat/>

------
donebizkit
Great idea! On the long run, if you keep it as simple as possible and clutter
free, you'll have a winner. Good job.

~~~
vojant
Thanks for positive feedback.

~~~
asc76
I like the simplicity of this. Where are you pulling the thumbnail images
from?

------
w1ntermute
Please add support for showing the air time and (if you select your TV
provider) channel.

------
perchance
I use www.mytvrss.com which can be customized for specific shows.

------
TenJack
What about adding a feature for email/sms/calendar reminders?

------
onlyup
Didn't have the first show I went to check. (Shark Tank)

------
looki
Needs more Adventure Time! Other than that, nice.

------
jamesaguilar
Season <\--- is spelled this way, not sezon.

~~~
vojant
Thanks :)

------
hk__2
Great, where do you get your data?

------
lakeeffect
Nice work!

------
nvr219
Very cool

~~~
vojant
Thanks :)

------
superphil0
awesome!

